# Swaro 25-50x65 wide angle or Kowa 77



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

Im trying to help a buddy decide upon these two spotters. He is leaning towards the swaro as he wants a lighter spotter that he can use on his outdoorsman pistol grip. However he is torn on the kowa 77 as people say the 77 is alot better low light and for scanning as well. He wants to scan some with them too and not just use to judge something after using his 15s. He would have to buy an additional ball head or panner due to the additional 11 ounces and be switching them out in the field. He is fine doing that if the kowa is superior. He knows the kowa 77 is a couple hundred cheaper but he does not care if the swaro is the way to go. Is the kowa worth the extra weight?

Has anyone used both of these spotters? What are your thoughts? I appreciate it.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I can't help much but he can try doing what a member of another forum did. 

They purchased I believe 3 different spotters on a Friday afternoon from Cabela's. He then rounded up 3 tripods to mount the spotters to. Then then would take each one out at the same time and check out distant objects. He did this at different times of the day until full dark. 

After the weekend he made up his mind which one that he wanted and returned the other two to the store. 

I do know one thing, he won't go wrong with either one. But he may want to verify the warranty on each of them. I have heard through the grapevine that Swaroski is getting a little bit picky on warranty claims.


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

Critter said:


> I can't help much but he can try doing what a member of another forum did.
> 
> They purchased I believe 3 different spotters on a Friday afternoon from Cabela's. He then rounded up 3 tripods to mount the spotters to. Then then would take each one out at the same time and check out distant objects. He did this at different times of the day until full dark.
> 
> ...


Appreciate it. He was going to do so but cabelas doesnt sell kowa or the swaro with the wide angle lens.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I got to view a Kowa next to a Swaro on my wifes Mt Goat hunt, the Kowa was clearer for sure.

-DallanC


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

DallanC said:


> I got to view a Kowa next to a Swaro on my wifes Mt Goat hunt, the Kowa was clearer for sure.
> 
> -DallanC


That is good to hear Dallan. Im kinda leaning towards the Kowa for him. Plus I feel the focus wheel being like the older razor is probably a little better. Weight seems to be the biggest issue at 11oz heavier. Doesn't sound like much but I can see his point if they are about dead on optically.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

I had the Swaro ATS 65 with the 25-50 wide angle lens but I've always been intrigued by KOWA. Then last year KOWA had a sweet deal so I bought the Kowa 77 with the 25-60 wide angle lens. Compared them side by side as I had 30-days to return the KOWA. Honestly it was splitting hairs. However, the KOWA was more crisp and I ended up selling my Swaro. Since last year, I sold the KOWA 77 and got the KOWA 88. The 88 is absolutely amazing. There's a dealer in Brigham City that sells them for less than anyone I've seen online.

The 77 is better for packing though. I run the Outdoorsman's Pan Head. Worked great for the 77, but honestly it's a bit much for the 88. Bought a Field Optics Research ultra low profile pan head that works really good and a fraction of the cost. Think the pistol grip would be fine for the 77.

Either way, you can't really go wrong. Both are great scopes. But to my eyes, the KOWA was a better optic.


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

BigT said:


> I had the Swaro ATS 65 with the 25-50 wide angle lens but I've always been intrigued by KOWA. Then last year KOWA had a sweet deal so I bought the Kowa 77 with the 25-60 wide angle lens. Compared them side by side as I had 30-days to return the KOWA. Honestly it was splitting hairs. However, the KOWA was more crisp and I ended up selling my Swaro. Since last year, I sold the KOWA 77 and got the KOWA 88. The 88 is absolutely amazing. There's a dealer in Brigham City that sells them for less than anyone I've seen online.
> 
> The 77 is better for packing though. I run the Outdoorsman's Pan Head. Worked great for the 77, but honestly it's a bit much for the 88. Bought a Field Optics Research ultra low profile pan head that works really good and a fraction of the cost. Think the pistol grip would be fine for the 77.
> 
> Either way, you can't really go wrong. Both are great scopes. But to my eyes, the KOWA was a better optic.


Thank you. So yes im probably nuts but S&S archery has the kowa 77 on sale for 1999.00 then you can use the rokslide code and takes it down to 1799.00. But I found a used swaro 65 with the 25-50 eyepiece for 1850.00. I ended up going with the swaro. In a way kicking myself a little as I could have sold that 77 down the road if I didn't like and not missed a dime. But my overall goal was to get the best lightest spotter so went with the 65. It actually cuts my weight by 3.4lbs when I take the weight off the razor 85, being able to use my slick 624 instead of 733 and not having to buy a panhead and just using the pistol grip. Im sure the 77 might have a slight edge but my whole gripe with the razor 85 was the weight and the 77 is only 6 ounces lighter. But my goal is to grab that kowa 883 in a couple years anyhow as then I can have a packing spotter and a truck / shooting spotter.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Yeah you will be happy with that set-up! That's an incredible deal on the Kowa through S & S. It was Rob up there that got me looking at the Kowa's. I've stopped in the store a few times while in Boise. Great company!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Talking to people that have the higher end spotters I have found that the big difference when you get up there is not going to be that easily noticed.

Now if you are trying to figure out if that fly has a extra leg or something at 1000 yards then there may be a difference but I think that for what 99% of us use them for with animals you can't go wrong with any of them.

Congrats on your purchase, now have fun with it. I can set my spotter up in my living room and watch deer and elk a couple of miles away as they come down off of a hill in the winter.


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

BigT said:


> Yeah you will be happy with that set-up! That's an incredible deal on the Kowa through S & S. It was Rob up there that got me looking at the Kowa's. I've stopped in the store a few times while in Boise. Great company!


Thanks sir. And yes that deal is incredible. I am still wondering should I have? Lol but I tend to always originally want smaller for weight then buy bigger then sell etc etc. This time I have to just stay focused. I do like to scan a little with a spotter not much but a little. Did you find that to be an issue with the little 65?


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

Critter said:


> Talking to people that have the higher end spotters I have found that the big difference when you get up there is not going to be that easily noticed.
> 
> Now if you are trying to figure out if that fly has a extra leg or something at 1000 yards then there may be a difference but I think that for what 99% of us use them for with animals you can't go wrong with any of them.
> 
> Congrats on your purchase, now have fun with it. I can set my spotter up in my living room and watch deer and elk a couple of miles away as they come down off of a hill in the winter.


Thanks! Im pretty excited for it. My razor 85 is actually very nice glass but toi heavy to pack up the mountain. Im going to sell it to offset some cost.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Aznative said:


> I do like to scan a little with a spotter not much but a little. Did you find that to be an issue with the little 65?


I don't scan much with my spotter unless I have someone with me that's using my binoculars at the time and are taking their sweet time! Having the wide eye piece will help you with that. If you're used to the 85mm objective lens, you'll notice that the 65 is like looking through a keyhole until you get used to it. But again, that 25-50 wide eye piece will make up for some of that.


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

BigT said:


> I don't scan much with my spotter unless I have someone with me that's using my binoculars at the time and are taking their sweet time! Having the wide eye piece will help you with that. If you're used to the 85mm objective lens, you'll notice that the 65 is like looking through a keyhole until you get used to it. But again, that 25-50 wide eye piece will make up for some of that.


Great thank you sir


----------

